
The Ultimate Bookmarking Tool Is Finally Here - dragdis
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2013/03/13/dragdis-from-lithuania-the-ultimate-bookmarking-tool-is-finally-here
======
marban
The problem with bookmarks is not whether i need 2 or 4 clicks - it's about
sync, browser & device integration, search, temporary dumps with follow-up,
intelligent tagging, storing an offline copy, read-later formatting, adding
metadata and even credentials, compilations, research buckets, etc. Neither
pinboard nor delicious have solved this for me and i doubt some fancy d&d tool
will do it.

~~~
jvzr
Indeed. Will have I easy access to my data when the service is eventually
sunset? Does it work on iOS/Android?

Those are the questions a service has to answer for it to leave its mark, IMO.

~~~
dragdis
We launched private beta month ago, so now we are focusing on the web app.
After few months you will be able to sync with iOS/Android.

Also we gonna build a tool that everything you collect to dragdis would
automatically go to dropbox, gdrive or skydrive.

------
mseebach
The "number of clicks" table and the pain described in the video (when you see
a nice picture online, you'll want to navigate through a messy folder
structure and save it to your filesystem) reeks of not having a good idea of
the niche the product is trying to fill. The first is fallacious (I don't know
how they count, by I can clip things to Evernote in two clicks and I don't
think a long drag is necessarily better than two clicks), the second is just
weird - non-social bookmarking is as old as the browser, it's called
"bookmarks". The UI for the site just looks like Pinterest.

~~~
DanBC
> non-social bookmarking is as old as the browser, it's called "bookmarks".

But "bookmarks" sucks for many people. I want something like any of those
social bookmark sites, but I have no interest in the social stuff. I just want
a nicer way to see my bookmarks.

> The UI for the site just looks like Pinterest.

And compared to a huge nested list of folders looking like Pinterest is
probably a good thing.

~~~
mseebach
I have no disagreement with these points, my point is that they're competing
against a straw man. This leaves me with the question; what do they _actually_
do different from their actual competition? When leave me to speculate that
they're just another social bookmarking clone, bringing little new to the
table.

------
Swizec
The ultimate bookmarking tool: Google.

Just google for something you want to use. It works like magic. The info is
always up to date [1], it always finds what you need from the most obscure of
references your brain comes up with, and no links are ever broken.

Oh and everything is a single click away. Win.

[1] no working off of stale bookmarks where the author neglected to go back
and say "HEY THIS IS BAD NOW, DONT DO IT"

~~~
DanBC
An English MP was caught in the expenses scandal. That MP was facing heavy
criticism in the press for some of the things they had claimed for.

To respond better to the press this MP paid for public relations training.

The MP then claimed for the PR training on expenses.

I read about this in a national UK newspaper. (Either the Telegraph, or the
Independent, or the Grauniad.)

I cannot find the name of the MP or the story.

Web searching doesn't always work.

~~~
Swizec
You mean the first hit for googling "telegraph MP expense scandal"
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/mps-
expenses/9815...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/mps-
expenses/9815428/Expenses-scandal-Police-re-open-investigation-into-Denis-
MacShane.html)

It's about "The police have re-opened their enquiry into the former MP Denis
MacShane after he admitted submitting fake receipts to claim expenses.", which
sounds a lot like your story.

So I'm guessing the guy you're looking for is Denis McShane.

~~~
DanBC
No, but thanks for playing.

Specifically, there is no mention in that report of expenses claimed for
public relations training.

~~~
bjterry
Are you referring to this: [http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/mps-
expenses/5425...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/mps-
expenses/5425232/MPs-expenses-Margaret-Hodge-hired-her-former-press-officer-
for-PR-support.html)

I found this article as a link from the first result of: telegraph MP expense
scandal "public relations" training (I added the quotes because lots of
articles about MPs seemed to have "public" in them without mentioning "public
relations").

------
pinchyfingers
Pinboard.in FTW

1\. I use the bookmarklet to add bookmarks

2\. I write a short description for the bookmark

3\. I click on one of my existing tags or add a new one

4\. The Pinboard organize tool shows a preview of the content so I can edit
bookmarks quickly

5\. Automatically archives my retweets and links posted to Twitter

6\. Let's me have private and public bookmarks

Just sayin' for me bookmarking is a solved problem.

Personally, I don't want something with unique UI features like folders
popping up on my browser window. That just interrupts the workflow I've
already developed.

I also appreciate that I paid for Pinboard and can reasonably expect it to be
around for awhile without getting acquired or shutting down.

~~~
porker
What are Pinboard's tag management tools like? Can I merge tags together?

Does it show the number of items tagged with a tag _when tagging a new item_?
I found that v useful until Delicious removed it (often I enter synonyms by
accident, and this helps me control my tag vocabulary)

Without a trial of Pinboard it's very hard to answer these questions...

~~~
phreanix
I believe that's explained here:

<http://pinboard.in/tour/#manage>

note: I don't use pinboard myself but I looked around after seeing OP's rec

~~~
porker
No, that doesn't answer my questions. I've been through the tour numerous
times and it's rather too minimalist - which either means there's a small
feature set, or the author of Pinboard isn't marketing minded

------
deeqkah
What i found most interesting about this is the slimmed down nature of _what_
you collect. In the video, when you showed the grid of things you've
collected... it was really appealing.

I think the real strength of this would be in it's technical implementation;
how not-annoying is it in my browser, is it resource heavy, how can i adjust
it etc, and then the community around it.

Which is where i think there would have to be some real differences between
Pinterest. If you give the user the option to share (or not!) what he/she has
collected with other people (perhaps a dedicated page), and played with the
idea of how users could interact with each other ("This is what Julie
collected on Tuesday," - then i think this idea could have even more potential
than it already does.

Good luck to you folks. As i said this is really interesting.

------
jakub_g
I just wanted to add that in modern browsers you can bookmark with 0 mouse
clicks. Just CTRL+D it.

In Firefox it additionally focuses the "Tags" field which I find awesome. I
was skeptical initially towards tags, but it's much easier to tag stuff with a
brain dump of keywords coming to my mind, than to nicely put it into some
hierarchical structure. The latter never worked for me.

The challenge is to manage synonymous tags in one's mind. I frequently tag
something with e.g. javascript-foo tag and some other thing with foo-
javascript. But you can easily move it later in the Library (CTRL-SHIFT-B).

Firefox handles search using the URL, the title stored, the tags, so with a
mixture of all those in your location bar, it's super easy to find things.
CTRL-L to focus the location bar and here you go.

~~~
aduitsis
Can you confirm that Firefox sync handles the tags correctly?

I've had great luck with xmarks, which correctly syncs the tags. But I'd like
to know that there is always an alternative for a feature that I've come to
depend so much on.

~~~
webwanderings
Bookmarking with Firefox is propriety. You won't be able to take your stuff
out easily to another browser and/or do inter-operate. Firefox tags are just
Firefox' tags.

------
j45
The issue isn't bookmarking and making that simpler. It's realizing that when
we bookmark something, we often bookmark a sentence, paragraph, or area of a
page that we have no way of easily finding of what they bookmarked mentally.
Ever needed to go through dozens of link in a category or folder to find the
"one". Having an intelligent search for the annotations of the web that you
make live is invaluable for finding and sharing all the information you
extract and want to save for re-use later.

If anyone can compare this to Diigo, I'd be much obliged.

~~~
terhechte
Does Diigo support reading and annotating quotes offline on the iPad app? Like
InstaPaper + Quotes / Annotations? The iPad app does not look too fancy in the
app store, I have to say. Apart from that I like the service's offering.

~~~
j45
I'm finding Diigo's strength to be in the browser. I haven't tried the mobile
apps in a while and I know others have these features.

One neat part of Diigo for me is being able to create an rss feed that you
could presumably feed into one of these other apps.

------
dragdis
The clicks that are displayed in this table: <http://dragd.is/K6xbz> Are
counted when you need to choose a particular folder, notebook, board. So with
Evernote it's yes two clicks if you want to save it whatever the default place
is, but if you want to choose a specific place it gets to 4-6 clicks!

~~~
qompiler
Clicking is so 2000-ish!

------
jvzr
That kind of article doesn't appeal to me. I've been using both Pocket and
Kippt, as well as Evernote. What does your product bring that those three
don't?

I feel like you should have shared your homepage instead (i.e.
<http://www.dragdis.com/>).

------
nileshk
In my opinion, for a bookmarking tool to be "ultimate" it at least has to
store the _content_ of the web page and allow searching the content. Basically
it should be a search engine that uses your bookmarks as the source of sites
to crawl. This removes the burden of having to properly tag/organize bookmarks
and makes bookmarks easier to find later.

Google Bookmarks does this: <https://www.google.com/bookmarks/>

I've been using Google Bookmarks for years and am pretty happy with it even
though it doesn't look like Google is developing it any further. There are
other bookmarking products that provide this as well.

------
urza
I have two levels of bookmarking:

Very fast - bookmarking in chrome.. just one click, I bookmark everything into
one folder named as current year (so 2013 now). I have chrome profile synced
on all my computers. This way I bookmark things that "are kind of interesting
and I might want to see it later (but probably not)"

More important stuff - delicious.. requieres me to type some description and
tags, which also means that I put there things that I really want to come back
to later

The only thing I am missing from delicious is saving the content of the
bookmark and making it searchable..

~~~
matthiaswh
Several options do this, I think all of them paid. Diigo, Historious, and many
people here on HN swear by Pinboard.

------
moystard
I think the issues described in this blog post, I still haven't found a
solution to bookmark the huge quantity of information I index every day on the
Internet. Pocket is very nice for reading, but lacks a proper organisation,
Evernote can organise things pretty well, but does not work very well with
websites imo. I am curious to try Dragdis and judge by myself.

For those wondering about synchronisation and mobile, I think these are key
elements for a bookmarking service to succeed, future will tell how good
Dragdis support will be.

------
xr4tiii
You should check out linkies.com - disclaimer I'm a co-founder. Anyways
linkies organizes your posts/bookmarks based on the hashtags you use. You can
even group hashtags into groups that we are calling grashtags. You can also
subscribe to just the topics you are interested in to create a custom news
feed of links updated by the people you trust. it's currently in private beta
but let me know if you want early access and I will see what I can do.

------
enraged_camel
I went to the Dragdis website to check it out, and found the user experience
(with the awkward scrolling) so jarring that I decided not to sign up for it.

------
dragdis
With Pocket, Kippt, Evernote to collect stuff in a organised fashion is 4-5
clicks. With dragdis it's 1 drag&drop! So main thing - simplicity

~~~
randomchars
I cringe every single time I see you mention the amount of click needed to
save something. It's really annoying. If that's the only thing you do better
than the competition then you need to rethink this.

Something else: I think positioning yourself against pocket is a bad idea.
They're two different products. Pocket doesn't try to be a reference/long term
bookmarking product, but a read-it-later type one. It even started with that
name.

------
webwanderings
I use a two-click bookmarking method called Tumblr. Have your Tumblr
bookmarklet on your browser's bookmarks toolbar. Click on it to activate the
saving of link you wish to bookmark. Click on publish in the Tumblr
bookmarklet window. Done. Two-clicks done and it is fast enough.

Tumblr's bookmarklet is the fastest of all three blogging platforms I have
experienced: Blogspot and Wordpress the other two.

------
ThomPete
I would be willing to pay good money for the ultimate bookmarking tool.

But it needs to be a good combination of instapaper and delicios.

------
Newky
I have developed a solution using the pocket api, whereby I can auto tag
certain items based on a number of factors.

This has proved quite useful and has got rid of a lot of the pain points I had
with these sort of services before.

<https://github.com/Newky/PocketPy>

------
ebbv
Uhrm, I can already drag bookmarks onto the bookmark bar/folder to make them.
That's built into my browsers.

And I can already drag images and text from my browser onto my desktop and it
will automatically save them. (Or into my dropbox folder if I want it synced.)

Why on earth would I need this? I don't see a use case.

------
j_s
The whole 'give some random [small] company pointers to everything on the
Internet that I care about' creeps me out approximately the same as giving
Google that info indirectly (for different reasons), but Google provides an
indispensable convenience.

------
Detrus
Cargocollective has the same drag and drop bookmarking UI. Shows up whenever
you drag anything on their network. Indeed it is the right UI for that
particular task. But it's also easy enough for other services to copy.

------
aduitsis
When I tried to sign up, it refused to accept an email that contained a +
sign.

------
taude
My problem with bookmarking tools is that I horde links in them that I
actually never go back and look for. I usually just use my brain as an index
for some keywords and then utilize Google search.

~~~
taude
I should add that I've pretty much given up on bookmarking tools because I've
left a trail on delicious, the old Google one, Springpad, Clipboard, etc...
I'm not just using plain-jane Notational velocity notes, and I'm pretty
diligent in writing why I'm saving a link, whether it's an interesting library
I need to use some day, or a good article that I read where I learned
something. I'll usually summarize what I learned.

------
porker
I posted this morning about bookmarking and link curation:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5367663>

dragdis is not the solution.

~~~
Nightrider
Curation of personal information is the BIG problem IMO. The closest I've
gotten is to stay within the Microsoft ecosystem. Almost everything is there,
and the Windows Phone 8 puts it all in my pocket.

But still, I find myself compiling master files and I haven't yet scratched
that bookmarking / project management / gtd itch. It's my holy grail now

------
beshrkayali
Interesting! Here's my take on bookmarking: <http://anunnaki.me>

~~~
saurabh
Holy crap! The time trigger is a brilliant idea.

------
getdavidhiggins
It's kind of similar to Gimme Bar → <https://gimmebar.com/>

------
niggler
Is arctic startup the new techcrunch?

------
SonicSoul
i do love how dragdis implemented that scrollable demo animation

<http://www.dragdis.com/#a>

moving the scroll back slightly back and fourth actually makes the animation
move smoothly back and fourth!

------
rickyc091
Interesting... it doesn't allow signing up as example+dragdis@gmail.com

------
melicerte
"Thank you, we will contact you soon" uh!

------
criley
Very similar to a side-project I'd been working on for Chrome! Can't wait to
get into the beta and see if it hits all the points I want hit from a
bookmarking service!

